# Endor Forest Diorama



## julianmaurice

This is a sci-fi thread, but it will also be a superb "natural location" diorama when I'm finished.

I'm been making this for my son, but since posting this on a couple of sites I've been approached to make a couple more as toys, so Hasbro look out!!!

I'm not sure if I would have the time to make more of these but who wouldn't love to do something like this for a living! I often find myself watching the Bonus bits on the Star Wars DVD just to drool over the ILM models. 

I've been making this out of bits and pieces of building materials I'v had lying around. The only modelers item I've needed to buy is the polistyrene sheeting. 

Hope you like what I've done so far.


----------



## SoleSky

That is so cool, I hope he likes it!


----------



## Jafo

ive been watching this at armorrama, sweet


----------



## julianmaurice

Thanks Jafo (cool username, wasn't Jafo the guy from Blue Thunder?)


----------



## Steve244

I'm available for adoption!


----------



## Jafo

your welcome and yes it was


----------



## SJF

Oh my God, you know, if you'd like a little brother for Steve, I'm available for adoption as well. 

Seriously, that's looking fantastic!

Sean


----------



## julianmaurice

Thanks a bunch SJF & Steve44. 

I really appreciate your comments, the adoption remarks are seriously worrying the wife! 

What with all the time I've been putting into my "little" project I've only had time to lurk about this site and not comment on other people's work, something I plan to rectify shortly. 

I'll be finished this within the next day or so. 

J


----------



## julianmaurice

Hi everyone,

Well, this is my final set of images taken to commemorate almost 3 months of work, none of which would have been possible without the support from you guys!

Thank you all for posting. (God knows what I'm going to do next!)

































































http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3553/3506704903_65b6f04972_o.jpg[/image]
[image]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3313/3506705221_c698f4c638_o.jpg

Here is a link to the slideshow of images shot during the build and on location on Endor

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616471685709/show/

And in case anyone is interested, here are images of all of my creations so far. ENJOY!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617781357772/show/


----------



## julianmaurice




----------



## Diomakr

awesome- better than all 3 of those prequels put together


----------



## enterprise_fan

I like all the hard work and detail you put into your setup. 

I can see how the troopers get out of the walkers to the second level of the platform. 

I can see how the troopers get from ground level to the second level. 

What I don't see is any access from landing platform to the second level. 

Aren't you missing an indication of a lift platrorm?


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## AntMan3

That is WAAAY KEWL!

Great job on it!

- Tony

"Do or Do Not! There is no 'Try'."

http://www.scififantmodmadrealm.com


----------



## aric

there aren't words that describe how cool that is.:thumbsup:


----------



## slingshot392

That's great!


----------



## Diomakr

truly awesome shots- great work!


----------



## mcdougall

Incredible work! Looks like scenes from the movie:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

